# Slide 130 29 10.0 HD auf SRAM GX 2x11



## tomjoerg (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
ich liebäugle mit dem Slide 130 10.0 HD, bin aber bisher kein Fan der 1x11 Schaltung ohne Umwerfer.
Bevor ich das Teil nun bestelle und dann Probleme bei der potentiellen Umrüstung auf 2x11 habe, ein paar Fragen:
1) Funktioniert die Umrüstung überhaupt? (Sehe bisher nichts, was dagegen spricht)
2) Welche Teile benötige ich? (als Umwerfer müsste der GX 2x11 High Direct Mount Bottom passen, bringe ich die 2fach-Kurbel aufs bestehende Lager, kann ich das Schaltwerk behalten, etc)
3) Wie ist bei den anderen Slide 130ern der innenliegende Zug montiert (Liner /frei)? Das stelle ich mir als die größte Fummelarbeit vor...

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe,

Jörg


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. Mai 2016)

tomjoerg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich liebäugle mit dem Slide 130 10.0 HD, bin aber bisher kein Fan der 1x11 Schaltung ohne Umwerfer.
> Bevor ich das Teil nun bestelle und dann Probleme bei der potentiellen Umrüstung auf 2x11 habe, ein paar Fragen:
> 1) Funktioniert die Umrüstung überhaupt? (Sehe bisher nichts, was dagegen spricht)
> ...


Nein geht alles würde einen S. Swing Umwerfer nehmen und den Zug aufs Unterrohr legen. Aber die Angst vor der 11fach ist sehr oft unbegründet erstmal Testen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomjoerg (3. Mai 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Nein geht alles würde einen S. Swing Umwerfer nehmen und den Zug aufs Unterrohr legen. Aber die Angst vor der 11fach ist sehr oft unbegründet erstmal Testen.  Gruß Bodo


Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Sideswing-Umwerfer? Passt der? Dachte, der passt nur auf das Swoop. Von den Bildern her und den niedrigeren Modellen (Slide 130 9.0) hätte ich auf einen direct mount downswing Umwerfer getippt.
Testen werde ich auf jeden Fall, ob 1x11 ausreicht (als Alpenbewohner habe ich bisher die Standards "200mm Scheibe vorne und 2er-Kurbel"), ich möchte aber vorab schon meine komplette Teileliste haben, falls es mir nicht gefällt (damit ich meine Gesamtkosten für den "Worst-Case" habe. Wenn da zu den 3000 fürs Rad noch 700 für das Upgrade auf 2x11 hinzukommen, bin ich schon fast in der 4000er Preisklasse).


----------



## DeadMeat (4. Mai 2016)

Das GX 2x11 Schaltwerk ist auch ein anderes als das 1x11 Schaltwerk.
Die Kurbel ist eine SRAM GX1 1400. So wie es aussieht, kann man bei der den Spider wechseln, oder? Ansonsten kannst du ja keine 2 Kettenblätter montieren.
Du brauchst also theoretisch Schalthebel links, Schaltzug + Hülle, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Spider, 2 Kettenblätter

Ob sich das lohnt?

Wenn du unbedingt 2x willst, kannst mit meiner neuwertigen 2x10 X9 Schaltgruppe tauschen


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. Mai 2016)

Richtig aber Spider gibt es von Sram mit Kettenräder . Der S.S. passt aber nicht der vom 170er sondern der Hi D. , was nicht passt ist die
Zugführung wie ich schon zum Ausdruck gebracht habe. Gruß Bodo


----------



## tomjoerg (4. Mai 2016)

Danke, dann habe ich ja jetzt meine Einkaufsliste:
GX 2x11-fach Kurbel GXP 36/24T 175mm mit Bashguard für 110€
GX Schaltwerk 2x11-fach lang schwarz für 90€
GX Trigger 2x11-fach schwarz für 80€
GX 2x11-fach Umwerfer High Direct Mount Bottom Pull für 70€
Schaltzugset für ca 20€ 
Macht für die Teile 370 €
Das Slide 130 gibt es gerade in Aktion um 2720, mit der 2-fach-Ausrüstung komme ich dann wieder etwas auf den Listenpreis von 3090€
Klingt eigentlich nicht schlecht....


----------



## z3rberus (5. Mai 2016)

Ich hab das 10 hd seit 3 Wochen - wollte zuerst auch sofort auf 2x11 umbauen. Aber 1x11 ist genial, ich will gar keinen umwerfer mehr ;-) hier in BaWü reicht mir die Bandbreite sehr gut und wenn's in die Alpen geht, mach ich mir vorne nen 28er Blatt drauf.
Das bike ist übrigens absoluter Wahnsinn, bin nach wie vor höchst zufrieden.


----------



## tomjoerg (19. Mai 2016)

z3rberus schrieb:


> Das bike ist übrigens absoluter Wahnsinn, bin nach wie vor höchst zufrieden.


Ich kann dir leider noch nicht vollständig zustimmen: Die Logistik von BD ist auf jeden Fall der Wahnsinn (im wörtlichen Sinne), beim Bike konnte ich deine Aussage noch nicht bestätigen. Das Bike steht nun schon zwei Tage in meinem Wohnzimmer, die Teile allerdings (inkl. Dämpferpumpe und Pedalen, von den 2x11-Komponenten rede ich mal gar nicht) wurden an meine RECHNUNGS-Adresse anstatt an die LIEFER-Adresse gesendet. Und geliefert ist geliefert, wohin ist egal...
Deswegen wird wahrscheinlich der ganze Krempel retour gehen und ich hole mir wieder ein Bike beim lokalen Händler.


----------

